# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  أفضل عشر جامعات مصرية وترتيبها افريقيا وعربيا ودوليا

## thedreamer

التاريخ: mai 2009
المصدر:www.webometrics.info وبه جميع احصائيات الجامعات العالمية وترتيبها

معايير التقييم ليست على مدى صعوبة المواد او كميتها.
المعايير على مدى كفائة الإدارة وهيئة التدريس في المتابعة والتقييم وكم الخدمات التي توفره كتوفير الخدمات العلمية والصحية والرياضية من تيسيير العملية التعليمية كسهولة حصول الطالب على المعلومة الأكاديمية و توفر وسائل البحث والمعامل المجهزة والمتابعة المستمرة للطلاب و معايير عمليات قبول وتققييم الطلاب وهكذا.بالأضافة للإنتاج العملي والأبحاث المنشورة وحضورها الدولي و وتنظيمها للمؤتمرات العلمية مشاركتها في المؤتمرات الدولية.

 

من اسباب تدني مستوى الجامعات المصرية عالميا بالرغم من وجو الكفائات العلمية هو سوء الإدارة وعدم صدق النوايا من ناحية حرصها على تعليم الطلبة وحرصها الأكبر على المناصب والمظاهر فيأتي الأهتمام بالطالب في مرحلة ثالثة او رابعة من جدول الأهتمامات والأولويات.
إن الأعتراف العالمي او على مستوى بعض الدول بالجامعة ليس معناه كفاءة المعترف به وانما مثلها مثل رخصة القيادة الدولية فرخصة القيادة المصرية تمكنك بسهولة على الحصول على رخصة قيادة دولية معترف بها في اغلب دول العالم
ولكن لايعني هذا كفائتك في قيادة السيارات فلا تؤهللك للعمل كسائق مثلا.
فايضا اعتراف دولة  بشهادة البكالريوس معناه السماح لك بمزاولة المهنة التي حصلت على درجة البكالريوس فيها
ويتضح ذلك عند تقدمك لأي جامعة لأكمال دراستك فتجد انهم لا يعترفون بأي شي عدا كفائتك الشخصية والعلمية فتجد نفسك مضطر للدراسة من عامان الى ثلاثة لمعادلة درجتك العلمية في اي من تللك الجامعات رغم اعتراف دولها وحتى في سوق العمل الأوروبي ان كان معياره الشهادة الجامعية او كان معياره يعتمد على المقابلة الشخصية فشهادتك في كلتا الحالتين لا قيمة لها سوى انها ترخيص بمزاولة المهنة كرخصة قيادة السيارة.

----------

